# Tail Light Housing



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I need a new tail light housing. The lenses are fine, but the drivers side housing has seen better days. I'm talking about the piece that bolts to the inside of the trunk. My friend say there is a Tempest a couple doors down from his that looks like he might be parting out. I don't want to have my friend go ask unless it will fit though. I know the lenses are different but do the tail light housings from a 67 Tempest fit a 67 GTO?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Not sure, but I don't think so.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

gto housing only, no interchange with tempest or lemans.


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok...thanks...now I just need to find one I guess


----------



## mostg (Jan 18, 2018)

*67 GTO tail light housing*

I'm in need of a set of tail light housing for my car. Is there an option for LEDs


----------

